# homemade field blind plans



## bigcat

does anyone have a good plan for making field blinds? my buddy said he had heard there were free plans floating around that used pvc to make blinds just like the eliminators?


----------



## Field Hunter

I used 1" PVC (white), followed the outline of the finisher. Use bigger connectors on the doors to allow them to swing freely. Used tan duck cloth covered with camo burlap for the covers. I tried velcro patches, originally, to hold fabric on at ends but changed to using zip strips to hold the fabric on. It helps to have a wife that can sew and is willing. The blind worked well....doesn't look as nice as a store bought blind but does the job.


----------



## fishhook

Big cat i have pictures of one i can e*mail you.....i built it with a few modifications and it works ok. The main problem is finding good camo for it. The kind i got is the leaf cut out and it seems to tear in the wind easy or when i assemble and dissasemble. This season i think i am going to buy some burlap camo and sew elastic straps on it and possibly sew it into a big bag for my cover....this would be easier to haul than my blind...although i made my blind to completely dissasemble.


----------



## stolenbase

fishook, email them to me too. It sounds good! Thanks, Nick

[email protected]


----------



## bigcat

:beer: thanks guys- i did find some good plans on the web. if you want copies let me know!


----------



## stryker

if you guys could please send me any blind plans you get before this sat. please do....i need to get some geese :sniper: because that starts on sat.     :-? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :roll: :wink: :beer: :eyeroll: :******: uke: :withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## stryker

my email is [email protected]


----------



## BigDuck

Could you guys please forward me some of hte blind plans you are talking about. I have been working on designing my own. I will complile my ideas with some of these and share them back with you.

Thanks in advance!!!!

Locked wings and good shots!!!

[email protected]


----------



## wihunter

fishhook
I have been looking for plans if you could email those pictures too that would be great. Thank
[email protected]


----------



## fishhook

hey chris if i e*mail you the pictures i have could you put them on the site for everyone to see?


----------



## Lite10

Would love to get plans too. The trash men just took away my last two efforts. Pleas e-mail them to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## buckmaster

I have a finisher blind, but would like to mabey make another one, for my girlfriend. could you send me the plans also. [email protected]


----------



## Heavy C

Well Since I have not seen the plans posted on this website I might as well jump on the bandwagon and ask for some too.

[email protected]


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS

[No message]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

fishhook said:


> hey chris if i e*mail you the pictures i have could you put them on the site for everyone to see?


You bet.

I've seen some field blind plans, and have seen some decent homemade blinds that can work. PVC pipe can make an easy frame. I made 2 myself 5 years back. I wanted a lower profile blind and there was nothing on the market at the time. I had the "stubble straps" sewed in at a local sewing company, and it looks slick. The one thing you have to be careful on, is not to have the camo over the frame to be loose. If so, it will flap in the wind and it will flare the birds. I learned the hard way.

I look forward to the plans.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here are the field blind pics:

I'll let fishhook do the explaining.

Pic 1









Pic 2









Pic 3









Pic 4


----------



## fishhook

I did mine a bit different than these pictures....I'll explain it later this afternoon.


----------



## Bartman

I have also made a layout blind out of pvc. I have no pictures as of right now but when i get them i will be sure to let everyone know. It has 2 doors that siwing open, it folds down flat. Its 6'3X2ft and folds to about 2 4 inches high. I attached stubble straps to it by simply using safety pins that i colored black and some simple black elastic. It works quite well. the next one i make will have a different door style than the one i have right now. I will hopefully get these pictures developed sometime in the near future.


----------



## fishhook

These pictures were sent to me by someone else and i made my own modifications. This one is made of conduit, but i used pvc pipe.

BASE...make to fit your pickup...mine is about 6'2"....and the width is about 33"

SIDES...Make as high as you would like...mine is about 16-17" i think? I used 3 Tconnectors on each side to assure stability.

TOP DOORS....Make them to fit in the middle and put extra pipes in the middle so you have something to attach the camo too....to assure the doors swing buy the 6 T connectors for the doors 1 size larger than the pvc you are using. This will allow them to swing open and shut freely.

ENDS.....I did both the ends as opposed to just one like this picture....I also had 3 vertical pieces of pvc pipe and one parrallel so l would be able to attach camo seperately and have it tight and also so it would be easier to collapse.

I used black cable ties to attach the camo and spray painted the pvc so the white would be covered.

I used pvc cement to put together the pieces that would always stay together....ie(base) and the sides if the pipe is the same size should tight fit right into the base T connectors and slide out when transporting.

If you've never used pvc cement before it dries really fast and you must be accurate...maybe take a couple test runs. Just measure well and use a hacksaw to cut it. Measuring and getting everything square is the hardest part.

If anyone has any questions let me know, or if you have some modifications let me know...i'm trying to figure out how to make the doors spring loaded...guess i'll keep thinking about that one.


----------



## fishhook

ps...On the doors put at least 2 more pieces of pvc pipe in the section by using T connectors....this will make it much stronger as long pieces of pvc pipe tend to sag.....plus give you something to attach the camo on.

Its amazing how a T connector makes pvc so much stronger by shortening the original piece.


----------



## Field Hunter

And to think you guys, (Sask. Trip) were eyeing "Big Bertha" with contempt, up in Canada!!! Even got a few looks from Decoyer over the last 2 years. As soon as I figure out how to use my new software I'll post a picture of Bertha.

Can't wait to get into the new Eliminator for opener!


----------



## zdosch

Go out and puchase an Otter Sled. Get four door hinges(3.5" wide) and about 20 feet of nice light but durable wood. Make the doors out of the wood, and put two hinges on each side(make sure the hinges and placed corretly so the doors stop before hitting the ground and can only swing 180 degrees). I used 2" and 2.5" bolts by .25". It's really hard to explain but I will hopefully have some pictures on the net soon....
I can fit 3 dozen goose shells, my gun, ammo, and pretty much everything else in it. I used the 16' Die Cut cammo and just doubled it up for extra stregth. You may want to use zip-ties to keep the camo attached! Good luck and give me a message if you have any questions. :beer:


----------



## madasnurb

I built a blind here over the last few weekends. If anyone needs plans just let me know. I will send you what i got so far and i will send you a picture.


----------



## madasnurb

I forgot to mention that i built the blind to fold up and fit in the trunk of my car. Less space means more decoys. also easy set up takes about 2 minutes.


----------



## stryker

i would like the plans thx


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A recent new member signing up had this on his webpage.

Very good blind plans.

http://www.geocities.com/yosemite/7032/plans.html


----------



## Fetch

That was very interesting - I always try to build my own k:


----------



## sparky

I have some plans on my web site.
http://www.geocities.com/yosemite/7032

and go to plans.

sparky


----------



## Steelpuck18

I took some old netting, spray painted it black and tan and tied raffia all over it. I lay under it and it works great for field hunting, especially in wheat fields. :sniper:


----------



## Steelpuck18

I finished building my blind tonight and it looks great! I took an old lawnchair, one that people would use for suntanning and built a frame coming off the two legs. To shoot I just flip down the frame thats over my head and it folds down onto my lap. I Stretched a net over the top with raffia all over it like I said before. Very good, easy, and cheap. I'll try to get some pics on here, I built the whole thing only spending about ten dollars at walmart, everything else I just had laying around the house.


----------



## chrismalling02

I have venetian blinds in every room of my house. Anyone got a good idea on how to clean them. I have bought various tools from house ware shops but they are all quite useless.

Venetian blinds


----------



## FRR

chrismalling02 said:


> I have venetian blinds in every room of my house. Anyone got a good idea on how to clean them. I have bought various tools from house ware shops but they are all quite useless.
> 
> Venetian blinds


Damn----now that is a quality reply!


----------



## joandainty

Window blinds is a screen that is made up of wooden and it will protect you from the harmful rays of sun. Window blinds are best for decorating your home and it totally changes look of your room.

window blinds


----------

